# Making it Grow



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Making it Grow is a television show put on by Clemson Extension and SC ETV. Usually, the subject matter deals more with things in the garden and flower side of growing things. However, back in October, they came out to my farm and filmed a couple of segments. The first, on hayfields and pastures, grazing, sericea lespedeza, alfalfa, and fescue renovation will air this Tuesday evening at 7pm on SC ETV. For those of y'all where this may not be available, the episodes are usually available a day or so after they air on YouTube. Just go to YouTube and search for Making it Grow. I haven't seen the episode yet, but I did get an early pic at the drone flyover footage. Amazing what things look like from the air.

There will be a second segment on horses and horsemanship in the not too distant future.

Reed


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Got to ask, will ads for your hay now say, "as seen on tv"?

Don't see it often but enjoy the show.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Here's the link to the video:

http://www.scetv.org/blog/making-it-grow/2018/foxpipe-farm-hay-and-pastures-horses

Reed


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great info Reed from your region and very nice looking stock.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job Reede! I'm not too far from you maybe 50 miles. Proud of a fellow sandlapper.


----------

